# Foto umrandung hilfe



## IRIE (7. Februar 2004)

Hi 

weiss einer wie ich so einen Rahmen um die Fotos machen kann ?

Beispiel 1: klick hier 

Beispiel 2: Klick hier 


Danke für eure Hilfe !

fantastische Seite 

Michi


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von IRIE _
> *...fantastische Seite...*



Dann helfe ich dir natürlich weiter  

Suche mal nach "Dirty Brushes", "Grunge Brushes" oder "Grunge Style".
Anschließend könntest du noch im "Grafik-FAQ" nach passenden Brushes (Werkzeugspitzen) suchen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## zirag (7. Februar 2004)

und wenn du die hast , 

denn einfach mit dem Radiergummi die Ränder bisschen wegradieren 




mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Flame (7. Februar 2004)

und wenn du die original bilder nicht "kaputt" machen willst kannst du das auch ganz anders machen.

Weg 1: Du erstellst ne neue Ebene und brushst mit den neuen Spitzen in weiß druff.

Weg 2: wie Weg 1 nur das dazu jetzt noch paar Schritte folgen.
Da tust dann mit gedrückter STRG Taste auf die Ebene mit dem gebrushden klicken. Somit hast du dein gebrushdes ausgewählt.

Nun Auswahl umkehren.
Dann auf die Ebene mit deinem Bild klicken und darauf dann ne Ebenenmaske erstellen. So wird dieser Bereich dann im Foto ausgeblendet.

Jetzt kannst jeden beliebigen Hintergrund drunter legen. Und Dein Originalbild ist nicht kaputt! Denn die Ebenenmaske kannst ja wieder deaktivieren. 

Hoffe es hat gehelft.


----------

